# Gun safety class in S.C. ends with a bang



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

Gun safety class in S.C. ends with a bang
May 12, 2005

ANDERSON, S.C. --A gunshot was fired into the floor in an Anderson County middle school after a student accidentally pulled the trigger of a deputy's holstered gun.

The gun fired Wednesday morning after a student grabbed it as the deputy told them how hard it was to take a gun from an officer's holster, Sheriff David Crenshaw said.

The student's finger apparently was small enough to get inside the holster and pull the trigger, the sheriff said.

The bullet fired into the floor, and debris cut and scratched two students. But no one was seriously injured, school officials said.

The sheriff's office has begun an internal investigation and the officer involved is on administrative leave, said Crenshaw, who would not identify the deputy or say whether he would be paid while on leave.

"The officer there today had a major lapse in judgment," Crenshaw said Wednesday. "He was just trying to be nice to the kids and made a faulty decision. It was an accident. The good Lord blessed us that nobody got hurt."

------

Information from: The Greenville News, http://www.greenvillenews.com


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Eeeek!

Don't let the kiddies touch our guns! Let this be a lesson to the DARE/School Resource Officers.
:shock:


----------

